# mobil 1 esp formula M 5w-40



## b4life1992 (Jun 16, 2012)

so went to C.A.P to find some 5w40 to top off my 1.8t and all thay had was esp Formulia M it says its for gas and diesel mercedes engines. Should i be using this stuff in my 1.8t? it says it meets mb-approval 229.51 anyway i know someone out there has a lot of info about this stuff


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

b4life1992 said:


> anyway i know someone out there has a lot of info about this stuff


Yes, Mobil1.com does. 
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_ESP_Formula_M_5W-40.aspx
http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENPVLMOMobil1_ESP_Formula_M_5W-40.aspx


The ESP is a low SAPS (Sulphated Ash Phosphorus and Sulphur) oil so it has lower levels of zinc and phosphorus to be more DPF friendly if your application recommends such an oil. 

The recommended Mobil1 oil for your car is 0W-40. 


> Your vehicle has a specific recommendation.
> The company that manufactures your vehicle recommends this Mobil 1 product, or has a special requirement.
> 
> Current Vehicle:
> ...


If you've already done the oil change you're probably fine. I just wouldn't run it past 5k miles without a used oil analysis because the TBN is probably low (which is fine for diesels).


----------



## b4life1992 (Jun 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

Ideally you want a full synthetic oil meeting the VW 502.00/505.00/505.01 specification. The latter two specs are for turbo diesels, but you find one of them paired with the VW 502.00, gas engine specification.

TS


----------

